# Swarm would not fit in my nuc box



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

So I put most of the bees in the nuc box, left it under the tree for a few hours to let them all crawl in.
Before leaving I shook off all remaining bees on the branch and sprayed it with air freshener to hide the queen pheromones.
When I returned, the nuc was bursting, handfuls of bees crowded on the entrance. This made me think I got the queen, but when I checked the branch I saw there was still a soccer ball size cluster left.
As it was 9pm when I collected I came home with the nuc.

Is it worth going back to try collect the remaining bees?

This was before I finished shaking in bees and put last frame back:


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

"Worth it" is very relative. Distance, time, perceived value, lots of variables.

It is possible there were 2 queens. If the nuc was full, I probably would have taken the branch and bees in whatever I could find.


----------



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

It was far too high up and the branch was too thick to cut.
I ended up taking an empty nuc and collecting what I can and left the nuc box there.
Are they likely to move in with no queen?


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

If you had open brood, then yes. Without an anchor they have no reason to stay.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Well, get a bigger box??


----------



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

I need to head back there in a few hours and I don't have a bigger box available.. waiting for it to arrive.
So I should take a frame of brood and put it in the nuc, maybe some lemon grass oil and again try shake in what ever there is?
If its possible I'm going to saw the branch down and leave it next to the nuc box as well.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

JRG13 said:


> Well, get a bigger box??


That.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The main issue is the queen. If there is no queen inside the nuc box then the bees
will leave and fly back to the branch because the queen scent is stronger there. I would not
take the nuc box back again. Put a frame of bees with open larvae and eggs from your most desirable
queen so that they can make a new one if the queen is not there. Whatever bees remaining on the branch you can take
another box or bucket to put the bees in. Maybe you will catch the queen too once the branch is cut. Secured the nuc
box first so that the bees will stay for now.


----------



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

Been there, done that. Seriously underestimated the size of the swarm. It left about three hours later just before dusk. Found them the morning and used a deep box. That time they stayed.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I had an eight frame deep I was using last year and a huge swarm moved in and 1/4 of it could not fit. I don’t know why they do that. :scratch:


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

Which is why my 'swarm stuff' includes a nuc box with a drawn comb, a 10-frame with a couple drawn combs, and an extra 10-frame deep with foundation

'Just in Case I Really Get That Huge Swarm We All Dream Of'


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Eventually that really big swarm will happen.

It's a trap for new players, the first swarm or two they get fit comfortably in a nuc, so they decide all they need for swarm collecting is a nuc box. After a few more swarms they get that big one that just won't be able to fit.

For me, room in the vehicle is an issue so I keep a collapsed cardboard box during swarm season so it doesn't take any room, but can be folded back out and accommodate the biggest of swarms if the need arises.


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Eventually that really big swarm will happen.
> For me, room in the vehicle is an issue so I keep a collapsed cardboard box during swarm season so it doesn't take any room, but can be folded back out and accommodate the biggest of swarms if the need arises.


Well, no problem with my F-150 Blue Beemobile with the extended cab

Well, no problem as soon as the local body shop fixes the broken latch on the half-door which is stuck in the 'closed' position .....'O My Gawd it's one of those' he said when I asked him to fix it........


----------

